# How do YOU derp?



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

just thought a good Derp thread was in order... post up some goofy shots of ur dogs!!

Here's a collage of Banshee to start us out.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

awww D is always full of Derp! 

and i like puppy Louie!


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

I have one.....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> awww D is always full of Derp!
> 
> and i like puppy Louie!


Lol he totally is :rofl: he cracks me up.


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

derpity derp


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Great derpy pics!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Here's some derp pics of my crew 

I gots it mom and you ain't takin it!









Blink!








Lol I am cranky








Licker boy 








And now some weirdo Pyra faces...
Ooooo I wants the flirt pole!! 








Pyra's opinion of my friend's dog...








Got foam?! 








And her silly pup face


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I love all the goofy faces... I need to put some Odin ones up. Lol


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes do some Odin!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)




----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

EckoMac said:


>


this one is hilarious!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

It amazes me the acrobatics he can do while chasing the flirt pole. But ask him to get up to go potty and he acts like a 150 year old man. LOL!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> It amazes me the acrobatics he can do while chasing the flirt pole. But ask him to get up to go potty and he acts like a 150 year old man. LOL!


yup, my lazy couch potato of a blue mutt was runnin and jumpin and doin flips the other day goin after the flirt pole. and dont even break out the hose... oi vey!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Must be a blue thing. LOL!
I need pics of Arnold on the flirt pole. ASAP


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> Must be a blue thing. LOL!
> I need pics of Arnold on the flirt pole. ASAP


I'll see what i can do. i know i have some serious derp ones on my home comp, i'll get those up for sure


----------



## Jodie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

Toy stuck on his head lol


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Not sure if these count, but I'll give it a try.

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

they count TC, and they are adorabull! 

i love all the derp faces!!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Ok cool, I wasn't quite sure what qualified as a derp face lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

TeamCourter said:


> Ok cool, I wasn't quite sure what qualified as a derp face lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


basically anything silly or goofy. like if u go to take a good serious pic and then they move at the last second, i always say "they derped!"


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Some of my crazies.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

And one more since I can only add 5

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)




----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

stang, i figgered you post one like that,

a picture of your dude, showing off his foot long tongue.

quit braggin................................


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lucy is really getting her bully look on!!! Looks great!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

haha @ Surfer...that's just wrong.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Derp!!!
Lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Love this thread thought I would resurrect it with a derp of Mel  Its one of my favorites  he was 8 months old


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)




----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha i love yawn pics! Their tongues look so funny!


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Derp da derp......




And then when she had an allergic reaction LOL....face all swollen, lookin like Quasimodo!




Her first drive-thru car wash LOL


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Titus can "derp" with the best of 'em. LOL!







Joe


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Kimber's derpy lip when she gets in trouble...


Derping after zoomies 


Rocky with his derpy ear. Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

Elly May!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Hahaha! Love the new derp faces!! 

TeamCourter -- that yawn is just awesome! 
Stephan -- Luna is a derby girl! I love the big eye one of her going through the car wash LOL! 
Jttar-- he is so cute, especially the one of him with the O on his face  
Kfruge- haha! The pouty lip is great 
BuckskinBeauty-- Ellie is apparently having too much fun to care about bushes! Hehe


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Aw I like Titus!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jodie (Mar 7, 2014)

Mmm grass 


















I have a lot but I'm on my phone right now


----------



## Jodie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

Jodie said:


>


CUTE! :rofl:


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

My dogs are always derpy. :rofl:


----------

